# What Materials will I need to build a fake background?!



## Jack92 (Jul 25, 2013)

Hey everyone, lately I've been thinking about doing a fake background for my Jungle/Diamond. I'm just not sure what Materials to use in regards to being safe for my Snake, and Material that will last a long time. What would be best for a base that is easy to cut ledges, and large chunks out of? How do you guys do it?  

Thanks


----------



## justin91 (Jul 25, 2013)

There are heaps of step to step threads on this. Just need to look. Just grab some Styrofoam from a fruit n veg section at your local supermarket. Get a big bit of ply and cut to fit size of your enclosure. You'll use that to build your wall on. Use liquid nails to stick the styro onto the ply. Use Stanley knives to carve away at your styro. 
Use some acrylic render to give it that rock feel. 2-3 coats of that. Then paint away .This was a very basic guide as I'm on my phone so I apologise for that. There are some very good guides on here. Just look around


----------



## justin91 (Jul 25, 2013)

I used this guide its really good and step by step so very basic 
http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/diy-zone-5392/diy-fake-rock-wall-183525/


----------



## Jack92 (Jul 25, 2013)

Thanks mate  Gonna get started on it tomorrow


----------



## justin91 (Jul 25, 2013)

Best of luck mate. Main tool is a vacum cause that stuff is messy haha. It'll make life easier if you lay a tarp down and work on the tarp.


----------



## smileysnake (Jul 26, 2013)

Gday i use a soldering iron to melt the foam away just do it outside cos it bloody stinks but no mess


----------



## bigjoediver (Jul 26, 2013)

Acetone is good to shape foam, brush it on with an artists brush and it melts away. Just use sparingly.


----------



## J-A-X (Jul 26, 2013)

smileysnake said:


> Gday i use a soldering iron to melt the foam away just do it outside cos it bloody stinks but no mess



Please Please Please remember that melting foam creates some nasty fumes - always make sure you do it in a well ventilated area if you can't do it outside - have a fan going on low behind you to push the fumes away from you is a good idea too !


----------



## smileysnake (Jul 26, 2013)

JAX i always do this outside these fumes can make you very sick so im alwsys careful i love my d.i.y backgrounds i have found this the best way for me to be creative..so yeah the godmother has spoken what she says you can take as gospel......


----------



## zicarus (Jul 26, 2013)

Heating up a knife works well also just make sure its an old one that u wont use for food again. 

Sent from my GT-I9305 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## J-A-X (Jul 26, 2013)

A cheap heat gun is a good thing for the 'toolbox' too


----------



## Jack92 (Jul 27, 2013)

Hey, I've already stuck the background on with 2x 20mm thick Styrofoam sheets, marked out where I want my ledges etc to go and I've cut out all various parts to make it look realistic as possible, just waiting for it all to dry so I can grout it all and paint 
I'll post a pic once complete, hopefully it looks good  haha


----------



## Jack92 (Jul 29, 2013)

Also I'm using grout as suggested but does it matter if its toxic or non toxic? I just got it from my local Bunnings store and it doesn't really state anything about toxicity. I'll be painting over the grout anyway, so I'm not quite sure if it could even do harm to do my snake once its painted.


----------



## Rogue5861 (Jul 29, 2013)

Jack92 said:


> Also I'm using grout as suggested but does it matter if its toxic or non toxic? I just got it from my local Bunnings store and it doesn't really state anything about toxicity. I'll be painting over the grout anyway, so I'm not quite sure if it could even do harm to do my snake once its painted.



Won't matter. Just seal it all with Pondtite or similar pond sealers.


Rick


----------



## Jack92 (Aug 1, 2013)

Yeah I bought some Pond Sealer from bunnings  pretty much ready to seal and paint then ill post some pics


----------



## J-A-X (Aug 1, 2013)

Paint first, seal last. Do several coats of sealer, then gently rub with a bit of fine sandpaper/steel wool to knock off the shine


----------

